# WHO MAKE THE BEST PELLET STOVE FOR THE $$$$$$



## bigblulbz

I have to heat about 2500sqft two floors. Can it be done with 1 stove or should I be looking for 2? I like quality, longevity and ease of use for my wife also. The more feedback the better. The stove pipe will have to be through, for now, I think. All feedback is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jrsdws

It can be done.


----------



## Hoot23

Harman P series. I heat two floors with my p61. Best thing we ever bought. Even with this cold snap we are still walking around in t-shirts and shorts.


----------



## DexterDay

Furnace. . . . .  Pellet furnace 

Is this Main floor? Basement? 

What's the total sq footage??


----------



## ByCo

IMHO, the best bang for the buck is England's Stove Works. There are stoves that may be a little easier to use, and stoves that are prettier but they will cost you quite a bit more. They don't have much for dealer support but if your at all handy you'll be hard pressed to find a manufacturer that's more willing to spend time on the phone with you to get any problems solved. And they are made in the U.S.A.!


----------



## jimmieguns

ByCo said:


> IMHO, the best bang for the buck is England's Stove Works. There are stoves that may be a little easier to use, and stoves that are prettier but they will cost you quite a bit more. They don't have much for dealer support but if your at all handy you'll be hard pressed to find a manufacturer that's more willing to spend time on the phone with you to get any problems solved. And they are made in the U.S.A.!


 

I agree-- just got an Englander 1500 sq footer-------customer service is TOO TOO good-- very helpful and knowledgeable! wish my house wasnt so darn hard to hold heat--vaulted's bad insulation etc-----but the machine is a David vs. Goliath here and does a decent job--would def recommend one


----------



## Brokenwing

Im going to get the popcorn and site back and watch this thread!


----------



## smwilliamson

Best stove for the buck is a free one that works


----------



## kcellwood

Harman - put in in room temp/auto and never touch it.  Well I guess you do touch it.  You do need to feed it pellets once in a while.  Oh yah, needs to be cleaned also.


----------



## Bioburner

Used Harman p series. Checking off your list. Quality. Ease of use for the wife. Easy to clean, easy to run- set temp,auto start, leave feed rate on four and fill with pellets.No draft to try and adjust.Lower maintenance,big ash hopper,no hidden passages and panels to remove. Can do a good cleaning after a time or two in lees than half hour. Straight forward room air fan to remove and clean. Good videos online for cleaning and maintenance. Has a room temp probe to keep temp where you want, not just where the feed setting puts your temp. My thirty years opinion at this time.


----------



## P38X2

Bioburner said:


> Used Harman p series. Checking off your list. Quality. Ease of use for the wife. Easy to clean, easy to run- set temp,auto start, leave feed rate on four and fill with pellets.No draft to try and adjust.Lower maintenance,big ash hopper,no hidden passages and panels to remove. Can do a good cleaning after a time or two in lees than half hour. Straight forward room air fan to remove and clean. Good videos online for cleaning and maintenance. Has a room temp probe to keep temp where you want, not just where the feed setting puts your temp. My thirty years opinion at this time.



...or new. Well said.


----------



## jtakeman

Harman's have the largest following. But many of the name brand units are well worth their salt. Proper maintenance is key to any unit and as long as parts are available most are worthy.

More important to have a properly sized unit if you plan to be oil-electric-propain free. Too small a stove will still have you using the dreaded stuff in the cold! Size does matter!


----------



## jtakeman

oldmountvernon said:


> she lied to me for 20 years


 Mine too!


----------



## Bioburner

jtakeman said:


> Harman's have the largest following. But many of the name brand units are well worth their salt. Proper maintenance is key to any unit and as long as parts are available most are worthy.
> 
> More important to have a properly sized unit if you plan to be oil-electric-propain free. Too small a stove will still have you using the dreaded stuff in the cold! Size does matter!


If the maintenance is not such a chore it will probably be done more often and without having buyers remorse of why did I get into something with so much work. I hate reading about removing panels and beating the stove and probing etc. The more detailed and intricate the job the less likely it will be done or done properly.Been there, done that. I got the skeletons(3 stoves for scrap) and scars of stove care.


----------



## JohnRXL

Read this article. 
http://www.forgreenheat.org/consumer_resources/reliablepellet.html


----------



## will711

Brokenwing said:


> Im going to get the popcorn and site back and watch this thread!


 
What no Beer


----------



## Bioburner

Good article. Wish I could have read the whole thing. Interesting about Travis Ind in having to kiss a dealers butt for parts. May try a Englander for the shop.


----------



## Stevekng

bigblulbz said:


> I have to heat about 2500sqft two floors. Can it be done with 1 stove or should I be looking for 2? I like quality, longevity and ease of use for my wife also. The more feedback the better. The stove pipe will have to be through, for now, I think. All feedback is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


You will find that most of the forum members have a Harman, U.S. Stove product, Quadra-Fire, or an Enviro product. Not surprisingly, each ownner will advance the stove they own. All of those brands are good bets but you want a dealer that knows how to install the unit and will service it . The dealer should also be just a phone call away for your problems. Believe me, you will have problems. There is a learning curve to owning and running a pellet stove and the dealer should be willing to help you along and not be contemptuous of your novice status. The dealer will look at your home and advise you of the size and BTU output you will need. If the dealer isn't willing to do this, then move on to one who will.

A pellet stove has a blower that is the main source of heat transfer. If you have an older house with an ell, then there will be little heat at the other end of the house from the stove (or upstairs). If you have a newer house on two floors then you have a better chance of getting some heat at the other end of the house, but it won't be toasty warm by any stretch of the imagination. A pellet furnace is an alternative if you have existing ductwork to tie into for a hot air system. You will also need 24hr emergency service. A pellet boiler furnace is another alternative but an expensive way to go. Also, with the boiler, if it breaks down you will need 24 hr emegency service for it as well. Pellet storage and getting the pellets to the furnace are additional concerns. The furnaces have huge hoppers and filling them bag by bag can be a chore.

A two stove system is a good way to go; creating a two zone heating system if you connect them to thermostats. But you have twice the upkeep and two hoppers to fill. I have a Quad Castille at one end of the house and an Enviro at the other end. I have an oil fired Hot Air furnace for the middle portion of the house, creating a three zone set-up. This is for a 2100 sq ft. 1850 farmhouse with an ell and 2nd floor. I burn 4 tons(200 bags) of pellets and about 300 gallons of oil. The furnace allows me to take a vacation without worrying about heating the house with a pellet stove that won't stay running with a limited supple of pellets in the hopper.

I hope the helps


----------



## titanracer

I bought a englander 25 pdvc 6 years ago, (knock on wood), it has work flawlessly. The only thing I have replaced on this thing has been gaskets, every year before burn season. We lived in a 14 x 70 trailer and it heat the whole joint. I used about 20 gallons of propane the whole year and we cooked with propane gas stove, so much wasn't going into running gas furnace. We tore the trailer out in early october of 2012 and bought a new 2012, 28' x 64' manufactured home to replace it. We moved in the place, 2 weeks before christmas. Didn't get the chance to get the stove installed yet, do to the fact, I didn't want to take the chance, breaking up the outside siding do to coldness, while trying to get it off to put wall thimble in wall. We do have a open floor plan so stove will heat the whole place for sure. So we are heating with the new furnace in house. I did upgrade to a more efficent furnace (98 Efficent), when ordered house. It has been burning about 50 gallon of propane per month. It is still better then burning 125 gallons in old place. I do MISS my stove, something fierce though, but I will get her in over the warm season and start to hoard those pellets again.


----------



## Mike D

I can attest that my Lopi does just fine for my 2400sqft Colonial. I now only run oil for my hot water heater (which really grinds on me every time I hear it go on OR my daughter is in the shower for 25 minutes).  I have no other experience with other stoves, but I am satisfied with my Lopi Leyden.  They seem to burn anything I have put in there and the only issue so far (knock on wood) was that I had to replace the igniter.  Best of luck.


----------



## movemaine

I have a 42k btu Harman Accentra insert that heats about 95% of our 2400 sq ft house. If we didn't have the fireplace, I would have gone for a Harman p61 or p68. Either one of those will heat your whole space. I have a friend with a p61, 2800 sq ft, 1800's house in Maine with 12 foot ceilings and it heats it all with no problem.


----------



## smwilliamson

JohnRXL said:


> Read this article.
> http://www.forgreenheat.org/consumer_resources/reliablepellet.html


hey..what a great article


----------



## Bioburner

oldmountvernon said:


> who wrote the BS ?


Second sentence, Scott Williamson of pelletstoveservice.com, data compiled from his records. Would like to see some of the rest of data having beat my head fixing others.


----------



## shtrdave

I am not an expert but depending on what heat you have now, a forced hot air system or hot water boiler I would be looking at the furnace option, only one place to drag pellets to and one unit to clean. Don't know much about them but that is where I would be looking.


----------



## richg

For your situation, a Harman P68 would be my recommendation. A Harman has so many advantages over other stoves, it's nuts. Bottom feed design can handle crummy pellets, corn, etc. It just pushes ash and clinkers over the burnpot lip and into the ash bin, and you don't have to shut it down to clean the burnpot . Huge hopper capacity means you don't have to worry about running out of pellets in the middle of the night. The stove regulates its feed rate based on room temp and it was bulletproof. Best of all, they are built like tanks....there may be more attractive stoves out there, but I wanted reliable heat, not a room decoration. My first pellet stove was a quad classic bay and it stank up the joint, from crappy construction to massive clinkers that required two daily shutdowns to chop out. Oscar, my beloved Harman P61, heated the house day in, day out and never let me down. It had a few minor hiccups, but that was it. How and why I ever sold it and wound up with a Quad 4300 woodburner is a mystery to me........


----------



## Bioburner

Bioburner said:


> Used Harman p series. Checking off your list. Quality. Ease of use for the wife. Easy to clean, easy to run- set temp,auto start, leave feed rate on four and fill with pellets.No draft to try and adjust.Lower maintenance,big ash hopper,no hidden passages and panels to remove. Can do a good cleaning after a time or two in lees than half hour. Straight forward room air fan to remove and clean. Good videos online for cleaning and maintenance. Has a room temp probe to keep temp where you want, not just where the feed setting puts your temp. My thirty years opinion at this time.


 I forgot, you won't have a list of pellets that you can not burn. Harman can eat most anything. My pc 45 can eat straight corn or other true biofuels, not just ground up premium wood. Love that feature. never know when a grain truck or train will tip over.


----------



## jtakeman

Bioburner said:


> I forgot, you won't have a list of pellets that you can not burn. Harman can eat most anything. My pc 45 can eat straight corn or other true biofuels, not just ground up premium wood. Love that feature. never know when a grain truck or train will tip over.


 
My stove does the same, Ain't found nothin it won't burn and I have burned some odd things!


----------



## Bioburner

jtakeman said:


> My stove does the same, Ain't found nothin it won't burn and I have burned some odd things!


 It's a nice feature to consider IMO when choosing a stove. I notice your list is very short


----------



## smithg

Englander.


----------



## mascoma

Drolet has a bottom feed design too.  Anyone have experience with them?  They are alot less money than our Harmans.


----------



## jtakeman

mascoma said:


> Drolet has a bottom feed design too. Anyone have experience with them? They are alot less money than our Harmans.


 Member DV seems happy

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/first-ton-and-a-half-gone.104421/

Also WNCbear likes his 2

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/pellet-stove-homework-help-me-out-guys.104313/#post-1350973


----------



## Ironhorse74

JohnRXL said:


> Read this article.
> http://www.forgreenheat.org/consumer_resources/reliablepellet.html



Hardly a scientific sampling. 

Brad


----------



## Stevekng

Bioburner said:


> It's a nice feature to consider IMO when choosing a stove. I notice your list is very short


 Like I said, everyone recommends the stove they own as the best. I don't think it's so much the make as it is the installation, maintenance, and service.


----------



## Cowdogz

Stevekng said:


> The dealer should also be just a phone call away for your problems. Believe me, you will have problems.


 
Two seasons, zero problems with my Quad.  I guess that tells the OP what to buy, then, huh?


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth

The key word here is "for the money" and what one views as "best".

To some heat in the house for the lowest dollar is best and for some heat in the house with minimal cleaning and maintenance is best. For some looks are best. If you want to go dollar per BTU while still being reliable and having a company stand behind their product, Englander is best in my opinion. Not the best looking, not the easiest to maintain but awesome support and an amazing price.

It is all about what is important to you. I personally would never buy a stove not made in the USA or pay a premium for looks. I would however pay a premium for function.

There is also situational "best" I would say financing a stove that is a little better than another that you do not have to finance changes the "best". But if you finance a stove that is ALOT better than one you can afford with cash again this changes what is "best".

For me my 25-PDVC was "best" for my situation. That is why after much research I ended up with it. If one variable changes in my situation I may have a different stove.


----------



## rwthomas1

I purchased a Lopi Pioneer, simply because it was small, fit the space really well, and excellent local support if needed.  I didn't want any problems, didn't need to learn out to repair a stove the first year.  Nice to read in the article that Travis Ind. products are so robust, that has proven true, the Pioneer has been completely trouble-free for the better part of two seasons.

That said, if I had it to do again, I'd probably go for a used stove to save some money.  I'd probably lean towards Englander since I can fix most anything, and the price is hard to beat.  A used used Harman is a no brainer too.


----------



## harttj

bigblulbz said:


> I have to heat about 2500sqft two floors. Can it be done with 1 stove or should I be looking for 2? I like quality, longevity and ease of use for my wife also. The more feedback the better. The stove pipe will have to be through, for now, I think. All feedback is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



Either a pellet furnace or boiler would be my recommendation. Lot to heat from one or two points. 

Tim


----------



## stoaf88

rwthomas1 said:


> I purchased a Lopi Pioneer, simply because it was small, fit the space really well, and excellent local support if needed. I didn't want any problems, didn't need to learn out to repair a stove the first year. Nice to read in the article that Travis Ind. products are so robust, that has proven true, the Pioneer has been completely trouble-free for the better part of two seasons.
> 
> That said, if I had it to do again, I'd probably go for a used stove to save some money. I'd probably lean towards Englander since I can fix most anything, and the price is hard to beat. A used used Harman is a no brainer too.


 
Where are you getting local service for Lopi in Wakefield?

Just wondering because I also have a pioneer and as the article said, they are a bit** to get parts for. You can only get travis parts from a dealer. Love the stove, but hate the whole dealer exclusive parts network. Another way to jack the price on what should be cheap parts.


----------



## Stevekng

Cowdogz said:


> Two seasons, zero problems with my Quad. I guess that tells the OP what to buy, then, huh?


 Once my quad was installed correctly, I've had 5 seasons with out a problem. But I wouln't recommend it to someone without looking at where it was oing to be put in the house.


----------



## richkorn

Mike D said:


> I can attest that my Lopi does just fine for my 2400sqft Colonial. I now only run oil for my hot water heater (which really grinds on me every time I hear it go on OR my daughter is in the shower for 25 minutes).  I have no other experience with other stoves, but I am satisfied with my Lopi Leyden.  They seem to burn anything I have put in there and the only issue so far (knock on wood) was that I had to replace the igniter.  Best of luck.



X2

Great stove!


----------



## MSmith66

Brokenwing said:


> Im going to get the popcorn and site back and watch this thread!


I like that. Should we use the popcorn over the fire or use the Jiffy?


----------



## MSmith66

smwilliamson said:


> hey..what a great article


Now I know why, good for you.  In my area I would have rated differently, but that is a start.


----------



## 3650

Im going to say the best stove I've had for my money has been the Cumberland 3650. I got it refurbished for $650. Its been an amazing workhorse. Would I pay what they ask for a new one? No. But I wouldn't pay new price for a Harman or a Quad or probably any other new stove for that matter. I think new stove prices are ridiculous. Im a cheap bastard though. If I had to pay new price and could afford it I'd be in the same boat you are in, scratching my head wondering what is the best way to spend $4000. Id have to be pretty well off to be in that situation though. There are just way too many people letting good stoves go for cheap because they dont want to put in the effort that is necessary to make one of these things work right. Good luck with what ever you choose. My advice is cheap, used, refurbished or end of season blowout.


----------



## bigblulbz

DexterDay said:


> Furnace. . . . . Pellet furnace
> 
> Is this Main floor? Basement?
> 
> What's the total sq footage??


 
Its in a furnished basement. The plus is that I put in a nice new staircase that has a nice big opening that allows the heat up to the main floor. The total square footage is 1800. Probably about 100-1200 upstairs. Open floor plan too.


----------



## Mike D

3650 said:


> Im going to say the best stove I've had for my money has been the Cumberland 3650. I got it refurbished for $650. Its been an amazing workhorse. Would I pay what they ask for a new one? No. But I wouldn't pay new price for a Harman or a Quad or probably any other new stove for that matter. I think new stove prices are ridiculous. Im a cheap bastard though. If I had to pay new price and could afford it I'd be in the same boat you are in, scratching my head wondering what is the best way to spend $4000. Id have to be pretty well off to be in that situation though. There are just way too many people letting good stoves go for cheap because they dont want to put in the effort that is necessary to make one of these things work right. Good luck with what ever you choose. My advice is cheap, used, refurbished or end of season blowout.


 
As I was reading your post I couldn't help but think that what you are describing could also be said for automobiles.


----------



## Cowdogz

3650 said:


> If I had to pay new price and could afford it I'd be in the same boat you are in, scratching my head wondering what is the best way to spend $4000.


 
My Santa Fe heats the entire house, and I paid just over half that, installation included. At current oil prices, it will have paid for itself before the end of its second season.


----------



## Cowdogz

bigblulbz said:


> Its in a furnished basement. The plus is that I put in a nice new staircase that has a nice big opening that allows the heat up to the main floor. The total square footage is 1800. Probably about 100-1200 upstairs. Open floor plan too.


 
I've got a ranch,1800sf upstairs.  The stove is centrally located in the basement, 900sf of which is finished.  I cut my oil bill by about 2/3 last year with the Santa Fe.  Not telling you what to get, just saying that you don't need to spend $4000 to heat your house.

My only disclaimer:  Somebody is always home at my house, so the heat never gets turned down.  Others might not see as much savings as I do.  I used to go through a tank of oil every 3-4 weeks, between 800 and 1000 gal a season.  I used just about 2.5 tons of pellets last year, and maybe 300 gal of oil. My oil man came about 2-3 weeks ago, and I have only used a quarter tank since then to heat water and one bedroom that the stove doesn't reach.  My math may be a little fuzzy here because I've never actually sat down to figure it all out, but I know I'm saving a boatload of money heating about 2500sf with a 34,000 BTU stove.


----------



## Snowy Rivers

We are heating 2400 ft on one floor and have 3 stoves. One is an Quadrafire 1000 and its only a backup.
The other two are Whitfields, one large and one tiny one.

Careful placement of the stove/s can really make heating your house a simple task.

I would look seriously at the two stove approach.

Running one hard enough to heat the entire house will be much tougher on the unit than splitting the duty between two macines and running them on a low setting.

I never run my stoves above the lowest setting, as the thermal stress on the entire heat exchanger system is way less, thus lengthening the life span of the stove exponentially.

Also, a large stove in the lower level in your case may well do fine during moderate weather conditions, but having the second stove on the upper level will allow you to heat that space well during cold weather without having to run the large unit downstairs balls to the wall and frying the area so you can keep the upstairs warm too.

In the event of a stove failure (either) you can run your air handler. (furnace fan only) to pull the air through the house.

I dont favor this as a first choice as the cost to run the large air handler tends to decrease the savings of the pellet stove.

Two stoves placed well will serve you best, plus in the event of a failure, you can still get by until you can effect repairs.

Just my thoughts

Been doing the pellet stove thing for over 20 years and still looking to make it better.

Snowy


----------



## briansol

Get one that a local dealer sells and services, and make sure that dealer isn't a crook.  Most stoves are fairly equal in most regards... some settings some power, etc are different, but in general, they all work.  And they will all need service at some point in their lives.  Establishing a good relationship with a dealer who isn't scum is my main regret of the stove. 

and INSIST on getting an Outside Air Kit installed at time of install.


----------



## Chain

I owned a Lopi pellet stove prior to my buying a Harman P61A this past April.  Short of needing a new ignitor, I never had a problem with my Lopi.  It's only draw back was that it's ash pan was too small and a thorough cleaning could be a pain in the ass.  But it's built like a tank and would burn any brand of pellet I put in it.  It's the FoxFire model and not the Leyden referenced in the above article.

This winter is my first with the new P61A.  So far I love it.  Very easy to clean, throws some serious heat, and only needs a cleaning about every 2 weeks despite burning 24/7.  My only complaint is that what are referred to as "Harman Speed Bumps," can be a bit of a pain in the ass to clean if you let them build up for too long.  They're basically carbon build ups that occur in the burn pot.  Not a big deal really as every stove gets these and you just need to stay on top of them.

So, in my experience, Lopi and Harman are good quality stoves and you wouldn't go wrong in buying either brand.


----------



## Snowy Rivers

I have always bought used stoves off Craigslist or ???
Easy to fix these things, just buy according to condition.


----------



## Northwoodneil

Harman, the money you save by being able to burn cheap pellets quickly makes up for the higher upfront cost. Not dissin' Englander though, good stove if you don't mind fiddlin' with the settings when the pellets or weather changes.


----------



## rwthomas1

stoaf88 said:


> Where are you getting local service for Lopi in Wakefield?
> 
> Just wondering because I also have a pioneer and as the article said, they are a bit** to get parts for. You can only get travis parts from a dealer. Love the stove, but hate the whole dealer exclusive parts network. Another way to jack the price on what should be cheap parts.


 

Here you go  http://www.wakefieldfireplace.com/  Granted I've not had to have any service or buy any parts but they were easy to work with, had what I considered to be a reasonable price, had no issue with a self-install ( I am a residential contractor so it was gravy for me).  I know a few other people that have had good experiences with them as well.  I was able to talk to one of their installers, they sold be exactly what I needed for the install and answered every question.  I've been back a few times for other things and they remember me, which is nice with a local business.  I'd buy from them again.


----------



## richchad

I would caution you on anything from Travis Industries unless you have a good dealer in your area that can service the stoves and you will need service or you can fix things yourself.  I have a Lopi Leyden that when it works is awesome, Installed in 08, had to replace numerous parts.  My dealer is horrible but they are the only game in town or area and they are the only way for me to get parts.  If they come out, they never have parts to fix and they charge you again to come back out to finish the job, plus they charge you to order the part.  To replace a $50.00 part can cost you over $600.  I Oh BTW, you cannot buy parts directly from Travis.  I have emailed them for help on numerous occasions and they have replied back every time with suggested fixes.  so no complaints there.  My stove is going out the door or will make a nice decoration and I will replace it with something else after doing research.  I can tell you this I will not buy anything made by Travis because of the local dealer.  This stove has cost me more money that it is worth it and I have not saved any money as I can never make it through a season with out fixing something and it takes at least a month to get parts.


----------



## jdinny

We had ours narrowed down to a Quad Classic Bay, and a Harman P43.
We almost went with the Quad till we stopped at a Harman dealer that had both burning, and went through the operating/maintenance with us. The Harman was too easy to use, that's the one we bought and are extremely happy.
it was 2500 out the door in December, and we self installed for a total of 3100.
  It has run 24/7 on room temp/auto since January 1st(except for a few 1/2 hour cleanings) without a hiccup.
Keeps our open floor plan 2100 sq. ft. cape chalet(well insulated built in '09) between 70 and 75 without any problems, in this brutally cold winter.
We bought 128 bags of pellets, and still have 49 left.
  I'm sure the Quad would have been a great stove, but we are very happy with our P43.
  Good luck with your choice


----------



## RKS130

Brokenwing said:


> Im going to get the popcorn and site back and watch this thread!




Hell with popcorn, I'm getting a cooler of beer to watch this one.  Well .   .   . maybe some popcorn too.


----------



## BrotherBart




----------



## jdinny




----------



## Jocko1

Got to go with harman, I'm heating 2500 square feet with a p 61. Today it's warm out, upper 30's, and I have to keep it on the lowest setting to keep my house not too hot!. And I am burning cheap garbage lowes pellets.


----------



## hockeypuck

I think the answer is any stove that comes with weekly cleanings and an endless supply of pellets.... seems to be the major issues around here... and I do include myself with the latter.


----------



## AddictiveStew

I had an Englander EP-25... While it is a nice stove, it certainly cannot be considered "easy to maintain." I had to shut down the stove at least once if not twice per day to do a thorough cleaning. My Harman P43 requires only daily burnpot scraping (not necessarily even required per say if you have a clean burning pellet but I do it anyway). The weekly cleaning takes less time than my daily Englander cleaning did, and the monthly cleaning takes about as long as it took me to do the daily Englander cleaning.  Plus my house is kept at a very steady temperature compared to the last stove.  Lastly... the wife has no qualms with maintaining this one! Not trying to knock Englander, but the Harman is definitely a well oiled machine that requires very little maintenance! I couldn't be happier!


----------

